# Florida to sue DHS in voter registration battle



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Florida Gov. Rick Scott (R) said he will sue the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) to move forward with his controversial attempt to purge the voter rolls in his state of ineligible voters.

"I have a job to do to defend the right of legitimate voters," Scott told Fox News on Monday. "We've been asking for the Department of Homeland Security's database, SAVE, for months, and they haven't given it to us. So this afternoon, we will be filing a lawsuit, the secretary of State of Florida, against the Department of Homeland Security to give us that database. We want to have fair, honest elections in our state and we have been put in a position that we have to sue the federal government to get this information."

http://thehill.com/video/in-the-news/232099-florida-governor-to-sue-dhs-in-voter-registration-battle


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

If the people that are going to be removed are INELIGIBLE to vote, what possible argument can the opponents have that makes a bit of sense?

My name was removed from a voting list accidentally several years ago. Very simple....I brought my driver's license to city hall, the city's clerk's office verified who I was, and I was allowed to vote. No big deal at all.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> If the people that are going to be removed are INELIGIBLE to vote, what possible argument can the opponents have that makes a bit of sense?


But, if all the ineligible voters are denied the opportunity to vote; then, how on Earth do you expect the democrats to win? Dead people have the right to vote too you know.


----------

